# 42 2n 6volt



## radee1cars (Nov 10, 2021)

jump with 12 volt to start ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Right at the starter I suppose. You don't want your 6 volt accessories in the mix. Your tractor is a positive ground as well, no?


----------

